# One week post op



## Jabee99 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, I am one week post op for p/t and I thought I would let everyone know about my experience. I would have to say that the surgery was not as bad as I thought it would be. I had some nausea from the anesthesia but not very much pain at all. The morning after my surgery I told them to take me off all narcotic pain relievers and just give me Tylenol. The pain killers added to my nausea and when I stopped taking them the nausea went away. I have managed the pain quite well with just Tylenol. The day I came home from the hospital I felt great. The second and third days home is when it really hit me. I was extremely fatigued. Since I still have half of my thyroid I had some hyper symptoms on days 2 and 3. I was having heart palpitations and shakiness. I rested when I felt that way and the symptoms went away after about 30 minutes. I had this twice on day 2 and twice on day 3. I also had one of my parathyroid gland remove and I had some tingly fingers and toes from that. I chewed up a couple of Tums (yuck) and that also went away. I still feel some fatigue, but I am I'm in my 50’s so maybe I would feel fatigued a week after any surgery. The good news is I am definitely starting to feel like my “old self.” I have already noticed that my brain fog is clearing up. It is wonderful to be able to talk and not forget what I was saying in the middle of the sentence. I am sleeping better and my moodiness seems much better too. The night before my surgery my husband told me he just wanted the old Judy back. I had been feeling bad for so long that I could not even remember what it felt like to wake up in the morning and feel good. After only a week I am already like a different person. I do not regret having this surgery I really wish I would have had it done sooner.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jabee99 said:


> Hi, I am one week post op for p/t and I thought I would let everyone know about my experience. I would have to say that the surgery was not as bad as I thought it would be. I had some nausea from the anesthesia but not very much pain at all. The morning after my surgery I told them to take me off all narcotic pain relievers and just give me Tylenol. The pain killers added to my nausea and when I stopped taking them the nausea went away. I have managed the pain quite well with just Tylenol. The day I came home from the hospital I felt great. The second and third days home is when it really hit me. I was extremely fatigued. Since I still have half of my thyroid I had some hyper symptoms on days 2 and 3. I was having heart palpitations and shakiness. I rested when I felt that way and the symptoms went away after about 30 minutes. I had this twice on day 2 and twice on day 3. I also had one of my parathyroid gland remove and I had some tingly fingers and toes from that. I chewed up a couple of Tums (yuck) and that also went away. I still feel some fatigue, but I am I'm in my 50's so maybe I would feel fatigued a week after any surgery. The good news is I am definitely starting to feel like my "old self." I have already noticed that my brain fog is clearing up. It is wonderful to be able to talk and not forget what I was saying in the middle of the sentence. I am sleeping better and my moodiness seems much better too. The night before my surgery my husband told me he just wanted the old Judy back. I had been feeling bad for so long that I could not even remember what it felt like to wake up in the morning and feel good. After only a week I am already like a different person. I do not regret having this surgery I really wish I would have had it done sooner.


What a touching story!! Thank you for sharing your experience and I am so glad to hear that it turned out better than expected.

When do you go in for labs? Calcium will remain a concern and maybe a ferritin test would be good.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! Take care.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Judy, did you have a bad parathyroid gland? Is that why they removed it? I've heard that people who have a bad one removed start feeling relief from their symptoms within days, sometimes just hours. That's amazing!


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I am so glad that you are feeling better already! That is wonderful.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a great story, Judy! I hope you and your husband continue to see the old Judy returning!

:hugs:


----------



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

I am so glad to hear this, as my tt surgery is scheduled for August 1st. Thinking about you! Pam


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

So great to hear that you are doing so well!


----------



## Jabee99 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. Sorry I did not reply sooner. I had some "computer issues."

Thanks to everyone for the good thoughts. My follow up appointment is not until August 5 because my doctor is on vacation. I will definitely bring up having a ferritin test.

I had one bad parathyroid gland. That was the beginning of my journey. My PCP noticed that I had a high calcium level so she sent me for a bone density scan. One test led to another and they found my thyroid nodule.


----------

